# National PE passing percentage??



## forelsu (Dec 18, 2007)

This from Alabama but has the national %, too.

http://www.bels.alabama.gov/pdfs/Stats%20o...20pE%20Exam.pdf

This link had already been posted but I figured it needed a thread of its own.


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 18, 2007)

I'll repost the same thing I did that thread so people don't wig out about the 48% pass rate



> I have to think those numbers don't tell the whole story. It's reporting nationally that only 48% passed? Well go back and look at the results posted for the April 2007 exam, it too lists the pass rate at 48% for civil nationally.http://www.bels.alabama.gov/pdfs/Stats%20o...20PE%20Exam.pdf
> 
> But if you go to the NCEES webpage for the 2007 pass rates it lists 67% for fisrt time takers and 34% for repeat examinies. So things might not be as bleak as they appear (if you are a first time taker).
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/exams/pass_rates/


----------



## SSmith (Dec 18, 2007)

I was just about to post the same thing.

Assuming they use a straight weighted average for their 48% number, then you can work backwards to see what is the ratio of new takers to repeaters. Roughly, there is about 42% New Takers/58% Repeaters if that assumption is valid.

Running the same methodology for IEs, you get a 25% New Takers/75% Repeaters mixture. Much more bleak chances for me getting through on the first try.


----------



## busbeepbeep (Dec 18, 2007)

Electrical - 53%

I think I just threw up a little in my mouth

:suicide1:


----------



## grownupsara (Dec 18, 2007)

busbeepbeep said:


> Electrical - 53%
> I think I just threw up a little in my mouth
> 
> :suicide1:


hey, at least we didn't take the structural exam! their pass rate is even worse.


----------



## tharris1 (Dec 18, 2007)

I asked this on the Alabama thread, but I'll ask it here too.

Forgive my ignorance, but what is "GUEC/GAET*/RS**" that the results sheet referring to?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

roadwreck said:


> I'll repost the same thing I did that thread so people don't wig out about the 48% pass rate


I agree - that number is most likely the COMPOSITE pass rate - not the same as the breakdown between first-time takers and repeat test takers.

Besides .. what does 50% pass or 48% pass or even 67% pass mean to a random person? Just a thought to help everyone keep it in perspective. 

JR


----------



## dfweyer (Dec 18, 2007)

Mechanical 50%...ouch.


----------



## csb (Dec 18, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Besides .. what does 50% pass or 48% pass or even 67% pass mean to a random person? Just a thought to help everyone keep it in perspective.
> JR


It means the difference between tears in my Jim Beam or just coke.

Either way, there's going to be whiskey....


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

^^^ What I was getting at is that if you are a RANDOM person, what is the statistical significance of 48% vs. 50% vs. 67% ? For a person who feels like they were on the fence, this neither provides encouraging or discouraging news because you STILL don't know where you fall within those percentiles.

My point is that you can't get a gut-feeling from those number of whether you passed or not, so why fret?? 

JR


----------



## NCcarguy (Dec 18, 2007)

For ME....I felt that this test was tougher than the previous ones I took (and you all know I'm becoming somewhat of an expert on that) Which MAY mean that I was correct in my assumption....which ALSO may mean that I did exactly as well as I thought I did....which ALSO means NOTHING UNTIL I GET THOSE DAMN RESULTS!!!!! AAAARRRRGGGHHH!!!! :waitwall: :waitwall:


----------



## USF Engineer (Dec 18, 2007)

50% - I'll take that percentage all day long.

36% for Structural I - Talk about vomitting a little in my mouth. I think I just Sharted myself!!

From the looks at that number I better get studying for round 2.

Cheers.


----------



## BORICUAZO (Dec 18, 2007)

Those numbers doesn't make sense, unless they were a global average of first time takers with repeat takers, all in one.


----------

